# Bird Sounds?



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try here:

FindSounds - Search the Web for Sounds


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*I do have..*

the enchanted Tiki birds from disney....but that's probably not what you want


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

If you go here:
pirate song and cannon fire fx - Halloween Forum

you will see where another member posted a link to their sound files.

Check it out and see if there is anything that might work for you.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

There is a raven soundboard... I don't know if you can work with it but it's here:

Raven bird sounds

Also, Disney's 1964 Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House has a birds track on it. 

I uploaded it for you if you want it:

Right click, save as....

However, the entire album is available here and there for download and easy enough to find on a search.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

nightbeasties said:


> There is a raven soundboard... I don't know if you can work with it but it's here:
> 
> Raven bird sounds


OOH! THANKS!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice Raven Sound board. However that last one is not a raven...lol. It is some kind of hawk or eagle.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

LOL I just listened to that and yeah.... some kind of raptor. Not a corvid.


----------



## Freakies (Jun 30, 2008)

*Crows and Birds*

There are some Crows on In a World...'s Hallows' Eve Vol. 2, The Horror CD.
They have crows on the Guillotine track, and desert birds on Mummy's Minions.

Or try Pink Floyd's The Wall has some.


----------

